# CPC and ICD-10 Certified looking for position in Las Vegas area



## lkares (Jul 12, 2014)

OBJECTIVE
Graduate with Health Information Management Associate?s Degree; licensed by the American
Academy of Professional Coders as a Certified Professional Coder and ICD-10 certified. Offering 
skills, experience, and/or knowledge in Business Management and Healthcare. Looking for
a position where I can enhance my skills and develop as an outstanding employee. 

EDUCATION
?	Bellevue University  December 2014-Management, Human Resources
?	Metropolitan Community College  May 2013
Health Information Management, Medical Coder
EXPERIENCE
Medical Coder at Boys Town National Research Hospital
September 2013 ? June 2014
Analysis of Electronic Medical Record documentation in areas of Lab results, 
Psychology, Radiology, Anesthesia, Clinical office visits and Ophthalmology in order 
to assign ICD-9 diagnosis and procedure codes as well as appropriate CPT and HCPCS codes.
I have adequate knowledge of medical record content and am able to support medical
code assignment. I adhere to medical coding guidelines and am continuing my 
education for ICD-10-CM. I can operate a multi-line phone system, email, internet
research and other office equipment and software such as Excel, Word, and Power Point as
specified. 

Internship at Spence Counseling  February 2013 ? May 2013
?	Conducted insurance verification, documented, and directed to appropriate
Counselor. I implemented projects to organize 12 doctors with medical coding
by creating documents that define codes and modifiers.
Daycare Owner/Operator at Karter?s Playhouse  July 2009 ? September 2013
?	Manage all business aspects of sole proprietorship. My responsibilities included
bill and collect charges prior to service, accounting and payroll preparation,  hire and 
supervise employee. I had to order supplies, plan, organize daily processes and implement
activities. I researched and developed age-appropriate lesson plans and training. Safety
was a concern at all times.
Corporate Travel Agent-September 2006-July 2009
      Corporate travel arrangemnts-Air, car, hotel, train, limo and jet accomidations for
       several different established corporations. This was a large call center environment 
       which servied over 60 different comapnys. I was required to learn computer systems
        and usage of professional office equipment.
SKILLS
?	Medical Terminology, Anatomy/Physiology  
?	ICD-9 Coding / CPT and HCPCS Coding    
?	Written and Verbal Communications
?	Medicare, Medicaid, HMO, PPO, TRICARE, Gap         
?	HIPAA Compliance
?	NextGen, LabDaq 
?	Exceptional customer relations skills
?	Ability to understand procedures and laws
?	Organized and detail oriented
?	Microsoft Office ? PowerPoint, Word, Excel
?	Providing good judgment and strict confidentiality, strong work 
ethic and positive attitude, patient focus, and strategic planning

LICENSES
?	ICD-10 Certified April 2014
?	Certified Professional Coder Certification, AAPC, May 2013
?	Health Information Management Certificate, June 201


----------

